# Iseki Problem - Any help appreciated



## rbhuntn (Sep 22, 2014)

I bought a used tractor a few months back showed to be a Massey 1100 series. After I bought it I found out some one in the tractors past has re-badged it as a Massey. It is actually an Iseki of some unknown model as there are no model/serial number plate on this unit.

Now to my issue. It overheated. Shut it down instantly. Let the tractor cool down for about 6 hours then added coolant tractor started right up. Put the tractor away and didn't start if for several weeks. Upon starting now I am getting fluid pouring out of the gear shift stick boot that looks a lot like chocolate milk. It there a seal somewhere that is blown out that is allowing the coolant to enter the transmission fluid?

Any help here would be appreciated. I am asking here so that before I put a ton of time tracking this down or splitting the tractor I want to make sure fixing it will be worth my time. Tractor has a Mitsubishi 2 cly diesel engine.

Thanks 

BJ


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Any plate or numbers on the motor or frame? Take a photo and post- folks here could maybe ID it for you. Another way to go is look for parts diagrams that give you a blowup of the motor and backtrack from there. Goodluck.
This is a good site for quick overview specs.
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/tractor-brands/iseki/iseki-tractors.html


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd go back and see the character who passed it off to you as a Massey.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

skunkhome said:


> I'd go back and see the character who passed it off to you as a Massey.


You seem to be unaware that a number of mfg. market(ed) foreign built sub-compact and compact tractors under their brand name.

For instance in the early 80's, Yanmar built the early John Deere 650, 750 and 850. Later they built the Cub Cadet SC, EX, LX series. 

Shibaura built a number of the Ford sub-compacts.

Bolens marketed a number of the Iseki tractors under their brand name as well.

Those are just a couple of examples.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

OldBuzzard said:


> You seem to be unaware that a number of mfg. market(ed) foreign built sub-compact and compact tractors under their brand name.
> 
> For instance in the early 80's, Yanmar built the early John Deere 650, 750 and 850. Later they built the Cub Cadet SC, EX, LX series.
> 
> ...


 no, I am totally aware of that but a Massey 1100 is a full sized tractor. Now if he has MF 1120 or MF 1125 they are Iseki. I think I may be confused about what tractor he is talking about. The Iseki TX1000 had a 2 cyl Mitsubishi.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

He said: "1100 *series*". Sounds like he is talking about one of the sub compacts.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Well I think a lot of the so called "1100 series" are full sized tractors. ie; 1105, 1100, 1130, 1135, 1114, etc. Actually their numbering system defies logic.


----------



## rbhuntn (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry for the delay in responding been a hectic several days at work. To answer a few of the replies:

There are no plates on the tractor for serial or other info. The only info I can find is on the engine and it relates back to a Mitsubishi 2 cyl diesel. The model number on the hood that shows Massey is an 1120. I contacted Massy and they show that one as made by Mitsubishi and the service and owners manuals that I orders are not even close to matching up.

This is a sub compact about a 17HP unit with a 3 range 3 speed tranny and a 3 speed PTO that is kind of strange.

To the other post yes I am aware that several Jap manufacturers produced tractors for Ford, Massy, Case-IH and John Deere. I have owned 2 of those a Ford and a Case IH and both were excellent little units. I got this one due to the 4 wheel drive option that works pretty good.

The reason for the initial post was to see if anyone had any experience with fixing this issue or had any good thoughts on what it could be.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

You finally gave us enough information that might allow us to narrow this down. 17 hp, 3 speed PTO! 
Could it be the Iseki TX1500? It sounds like the tractor you are describing. 
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/006/1/2/6129-iseki-tx1500.html

http://www.minitrac.co.uk/images/francais/microtracteurs/IsekiTx1500g1.jpg


----------



## rbhuntn (Sep 22, 2014)

The TX1500 looks pretty close the only real difference that I can see is the battery is not in the same location but that could be due to differing year models


----------

